# دارات التحكم بسرعة محركات التيار المستمر عن طريق الثايرستور



## mido_bigshow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

دارات التحكم بسرعة محركات التيار المستمر عن طريق الثايرستورات

*1)* *دارة التحكم بسرعة محرك تيار مستمر ذو تهييج مستقل عن طريق الثايرستورات*​ نلاحظ في الدارة السابقة أن الجهد المتناوب يقوّم تقويم موجة كاملة عن طريق جسر التقويم و يطبّق على ملفات المتحرض للمحرك ذو التهييج المستقل.

إن سرعة محرك تيار مستمر تعطى بالعلاقة:




 إذا كان التهييج ثابتاً Φ=constant وكان هبوط الجهد على مقاومة ملفات المتحرض مهملاً 0 Ia.Ra ، فنلاحظ أن السرعة تتناسب طرداً مع الجهد المطبق على ملفات الثابت
(N α V) >>> بتغيير الجهد نستطيع أن نتحكم بالسرعة و هذه وظيفة *الثايرستور*.​ بالتالي يمكن عن طريق تغيير زاوية القدح (α)التلاعب بمقدار الجهد المطبق على ملفات الثابت.
• عند زيادة (α) فإن قدح الثايرستور سوف يتأخر وبالتالي فترة تمريره ستقل مما يؤدي لإنقاص القيمة المتوسطة الجهد والذي بدوره يقوم بإنقاص سرعة المحرك.
 α( يزداد ) >> V (ينقص) >> N ( ينقص ) ​ • أما عند إنقاص (α) فإن قدح الثايرستور سوف يتم بفترة أقل وبالتالي فترة تمريره ستكبر مما يؤدي لزيادة القيمة المتوسطة الجهد والذي بدوره يقوم بزيادة سرعة المحرك
إن وظيفة الديود D هو تفريغ القدرة المختزنة في ملفات المتحرض عن طريقه في نهاية كل نصف موجة ، فإذا لم يكن موجوداً فإننا نلاحظ أن هذه القدرة المختزنة سوف تتفرغ عن طريق الثايرستور إلى المقوم الجسري وبالتالي لن يقطع الثايرستورفي نهاية كل نصف موجة!! ​ 
*2) دارة التحكم بسرعة محرك تيار مستمر ذو تهييج تسلسلي عن طريق الثايرستورات*​ ​ • في دارة التحكم بالسرعة السابقة، نلاحظ عند تشغيل التغذية المتناوبة على الدخل فإن الثايرستور لا يعمل مباشرة و لكن التيار يمر عبر المقاومة و المكثفة مما يؤدي لشحن المكثفة...

• عندما يصل الجهد على المكثفة لقيمة جهد الفتح للدياك فإنه يفتح و يمرر التيار مما يؤدي لتطبيق نبضة قدح على بوابة الثايرستور T والذي يؤدي لفتح الثايرستور و تمرير التيار عبره .

• إن زيادة قيمة المقاومة R يؤدي لزيادة قيمة الثابت الزمني t للدارة، إن الزمن الذي يُقدح به الثايرستور في كل نصف موجة موجبة سوف يتأخر خافضاً بذلك القيمة المتوسطة للجهد مما يؤدي حتماً لخفض سرعة المحرك.
 R ( يزداد ) >>> t ( يزداد ) >>> α( يزداد ) >>> V ( ينقص ) >>> N ( ينقص )​ • إن إنقاص قيمة المقاومة R يؤدي لإنقاص قيمة الثابت الزمني t للدارة، إن الزمن الذي يُقدح به الثايرستور في كل نصف موجة موجبة سوف يصبح أبكر رافعاً بذلك القيمة المتوسطة للجهد مما يؤدي حتماً لزيادة سرعة المحرك. R ( ينقص ) >>> t ( ينقص ) >>> α( ينقص ) >>> V ( يزداد ) >>> N ( يزداد )​ وللعلم فقط فإن قيمة الثابت الزمني لهذه الدارة يعطى بالعلاقة:
t = R.C  وكما في الفقرة السابقة تعرفنا على أن الديود D يعمل على تفريغ القدرة المختزنة في ملفات المحرك عبره وذلك عند انخفاض التيار إلى قيمة الصفر... *
3) ** دارة التحكم بسرعة محرك تيار مستمر ذو تهييج تفرعي عن طريق الثايرستورات*​ • إن الدارة السابقة تتيح لنا مجال واسع للتحكم بالسرعة لمحركات التيار المستمر التي استطاعاتها أقل من 1 KW..

• نلاحظ أن التغذية المتناوبة للدارة تقوّم تقويم موجة كاملة، وأن ملف التهييج التفرعي للمحرك موصول دائماً مع التغذية(Φ=constant)

• يمكن التحكم بالسرعة هنا عن طريق التحكم بزاوية قدح الثايرستور T والتي تؤثر على القيمة المتوسطة للجهد المطبقة على ملفات المحرك،و نلاحظ أن الثايرستور لا يقطع إلاّ عند نهاية كل نصف موجة.

• وكما رأينا سابقاً بأن وظيفة الديود D3 هو تفريغ القدرة المختزنة في ملفات المحرك وذلك عندما يقطع الثايرستور T ،نلاحظ أنه إذا لم يكن موجوداً فإن القدرة المختزنة في الملفات سوف تتفرغ (أي سيمر تيار) عن طريق الثايرستور إلى المقوم الجسري في نهاية كل نصف موجة مما يمنع عملية قطع الثايرستور.

• في بداية كل نصف موجة يكون الثايرستور T مغلقاً(off) ويمر التيار عبر ملفات المحرك إلى الديود D2 و المقاومة R (لا يمرأي تيار في D1 لأنه مقطب عكسياً) مما يؤدي لشحن المكثف C ، عندما يصل الجهد على المكثف لجهد فتح الدياك فإن نبضة تطبق على بوابة الثايرستور(G) عن طريق الدياك ويفتح الثايرستور ،بالتالي يمر التيار في المحرك، وفي نهاية كل نصف موجة فإن المكثفة تتفرغ عبر D1 و R1 و ملف التهييج إلى المقوم الجسري....

• إن زاوية القدح تعتمد على الثابت الزمني لدارة RC والذي يعتمد على قيمة R و جهد النقطة A . فهو الذي يحدد إذا كانت المكثفة ستنشحن ببطء أو بسرعة مما يؤثر على زاوية القدح وبالتالي على جهد المحرك..

• عند زيادة الحمولة على المحرك فإن سرعة المحرك تنخفض مما يؤدي لانخفاض القوة المحركة الكهربائية العكسية. مما يؤدي لزيادة جهد النقطة A 
وبزيادة هذا الجهد فإن المكثفة سوف تنشحن بشكل أسرع مما يؤدي لإنقاص الزمن اللازم كي يصل الجهد عليها إلى جهد فتح الدياك الذي يؤدي بدوره لإنقاص زاوية القدح
وبالتالي زيادة القيمة المتوسطة للجهد والذي يؤدي بدوره لزيادة سرعة المحرك.
ملاحظة هامة: إن الدارة السابقة قامت بعملية معايرة ذاتية لسرعة المحرك على حسب تغير حمولته!!!!
 *
4) دارة التحكم بسرعة محرك تيار مستمر ذو تهييج تفرعي عن طريق الثايرستورات
*



​ نستطيع التحكم بسرعة محركات التيار المستمر حتى 5 kw باستخدام مقوم موجة كاملة و ثايرستور رئيسي في الدارة.

يمكن التحكم بزاوية قدح الثايرستور T عن طريق تغيير قيمة المقاومة R1 وبالتالي التحكم بسرعة المحرك. 

إن الثايرستور Tوالمفتاح السيليكوني أحادي الاتجاه.
(SUS:Silicon Unilateral Switch) يقطعان عندما ينخفض الجهد في كل نصف موجة إلى الصفر.

*إن المفتاح السيليكوني أحادي الاتجاه هو عبارة عن ديود مؤلف من 4 طبقات نصف ناقلة
ذات بوابة. وعلى عكس الدياك فإنه يمرر باتجاه واحد.


• في بداية عمل المحرك نقوم بزيادة قيمة المقاومة R1 ، عند وصل التغذية نلاحظ أن التيار يمر عبر ملفات المتحرض و الديود D1 و المقاومة R1 مما يؤدي لشحن المكثفة C ببطء لأن الثابت الزمني t لدارة RC كبير نسبياً فبذلك يحتاج المفتاح أحادي الاتجاه زمناً أطول كي يفتح و يمرر نبضة لبوابة الثايرستور والذي بدوره يقوم بإنقاص القيمة المتوسطة للجهد>>> لنقصان السرعة(أي إقلاع المحرك بهدوء)
• وعندما نحتاج لسرعة أكبر نقوم بإنقاص قيمة المقاومة R1  N (يزداد) >>> Vt (يزداد) >>> α (ينقص) >>> t (ينقص) >>> R1 (ينقص)  • وكما رأينا في الفقرة السابقة ،عند زيادة الحمولة فإن سرعة المحرك سوف تنقص مما يؤدي لزيادة قيمة جهد النقطة 3 والذي بدوره يقوم بشحن المكثفة بشكل أسرع مما يؤدي لقدح الثايرستور أبكر و زيادة القيمة المتوسطة للجهد في الدارة وبالتالي زيادة سرعة المحرك،أي أن هذه الدارة تقوم بمعايرة السرعة آلياً مع أي تغير في قيمة الحمولة. 

• إن وظيفة الديود D2 هو تفريغ القدرة المختزنة في ملفات المتحرض عند انخفاض الجهد إلى الصفر في نهاية كل نصف موجة، ولولا هذا الديود لما قطع الثايرستور T وبالتالي لا يكون جاهزاً لكي يُقدح في نصف الموجة التي تليها.

• في نهاية كل نصف موجة فإن جهدي النقطتين 1 و5 تنخفضان للصفر مما يؤدي لقدح المفتاح السيليكوني أحادي الاتجاه (إن هذا المفتاح يعمل عند تطبيق نبضة هابطة على بوّابته) فبالتالي تتفرغ المكثفة عبر المفتاح و (بوابة- مهبط) الثايرستور T كي تكون المكثفة جاهزه للشحن في نصف الموجة التي تليها 
5) دارة التحكم بسرعة محرك تيار مستمر ذو تهييج تسلسلي عن طريق الثايرستورات




​ • إن الشكل السابق ما هو إلاً دارة تحكم بسيطة بسرعة محرك تيار مستمر عن طريق تغيير القيمة المتوسطة للجهد المطبق على المحرك وذلك بتغيير زاوية القدح α .

• إن جهد التغذية مطبق كله على المقاومتين R1 و R2 ، وبتغيير قيمة المقاومة R2 نستطيع أن نغّير V2 أي قيمة زاوية القدح للثايرستور T من 0° – 180° وبالتالي نستطيع أن نغير الجهد الذي يغذي المحرك على مجال واسع (أي التحكم بسرعة المحرك)

• يمكن التحكم بسرعة المحرك بشكل أسلس بإضافة المكثفة C على التفرع مع المقاومة R2، التي تقوم بتغيير الجهد بشكل متدرج مع تغيّر قيمة المقاومة. *الحاجة إلى مقاومة إقلاع*

يرتبط التيار المسحوب من قبل المحرك بالجهد عن طريق العلاقة التالية:
 

حيث:V جهد التغذية،Eb القوة المحركة الكهربائية العكسية،Ra مقاومة ملفات المتحرض،Ia التيار المار في ملفات المتحرض
عندما يكون المحرك في وضع الراحة(مطفأ) لا توجد أي قوة محركة كهربائية عكسية متولدة، فإذا طبق الجهد الاسمي مباشرة على ملفات المتحرض فإن تيار كبير سوف يمر بها لأن قيمة مقاومة المتحرض صغيرة جداً.

وعلى سبيل المثال فإذا كان جهد المحرك 440 V و
استطاعته 5 hp(3.73 kw) إذا كانت مقاومة المتحرض
Ra=0.25Ω وتياره الاسمي عند الحمولة الكاملة 50 A 
فإذا شغِّل هذا المحرك من خط التغذية مباشرة فإنه يسحب
عند الإقلاع 440/0.25 = 1760 A والذي هو حوالي
1760/50 = 35.2 مرة من التيار الاسمي للحمولة الكاملة.
إن هذا التيار الزائد يؤدي لانفجار الفواصم و قبل ذلك حرق 
المسفرات و ملفات التهييج... ​
لكي نتجنب ذلك يجب إضافة مقاومة موصولة على التسلسل مع مقاومة المتحرض ولفترة زمنية قصيرة عند الإقلاع (حوالي 5 إلى 10 ثواني) والتي تقوم بتصغير التيار المار في المحرك، و بعد الإقلاع تُزال هذه المقاومة بالتدريج مما يؤدي لزيادة سرعة المحرك و تشكل القوة الكهربائية المحركة العكسية التي تقوم بتنظيم السرعة عوضاً عن المقاومة.
ولكن يمكن إقلاع المحركات الصغيرة مباشرة من الشبكة و بدون أي أضرار تذكر وللأسباب التالية:
1) إن لهذه المحركات مقاومة متحرض كبيرة نوعاً ما مما يؤدي لخفض تيار الإقلاع .
2) كون هذه المحركات صغيرة فإن عزمها صغير لذلك فهي تتسارع بسرعة كبيرة.
3) إن قيمة تيار الإقلاع المسحوب من الشبكة ليس بالقوة الكافية كي يحدث خلل في تنظيم الجهد على شبكة التغذية.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...
مجهود طيب وتوضيح رائع...
​


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك:63:


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع كثير حلو شكرا جزيلا على هذاالانجاز الجميل


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ المشرف المحترم


----------



## amer-osh (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم
على هذه المعلومات


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك.*


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ANYDATA (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## husamamayra (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور بس بدنا نشوف المعادلات


----------



## hamadaedries (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## soso3coco (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## احمدكونك (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع والله يعطيك الصحة العافية ونتمنى ان تدوم مشاكاتك في المنتى بكل احترام...........................................ز


----------



## مفتاح الفماطي (20 مارس 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## electrossss (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الشرح ولكن اين الرسم التوضيحى والمعادلات


----------



## kork (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Z.walid (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر للغالي


----------



## mosamem (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وعلى الجهد المبذول


----------



## smail1 (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ahmeaaltyeb elnour (5 فبراير 2012)

مشششششششششششششششششششووووووووووووور


----------



## asna.2 (25 مارس 2015)

_الف شكر على هذا الموضوع المفيد والجهود المبذولة_


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (25 مايو 2015)

حزاك الله خيرا


----------

